# 2001 Chevy S 10acre gas mileage decrease



## Mallard1123 (Sep 19, 2012)

My truck seems to be running fine but my gas mileage went from 20 mpg's to 16 mpg. It has a new air filter in it. Also the other night I went into the store for about an hour came back and my truck was completely dead. No power anywhere. I went and wiggle the positive cable and that ended up starting the motor. It ran but wanted to stall out at around 500 RP M's. The next day the truck ran fine but still bad gas mileage.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

and the question is?


----------



## Mallard1123 (Sep 19, 2012)

What woyld cause my truck to lose mpgs


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

*Your pick up truck has most likely experienced the winter blend syndrome.*

I recently filled my lawn tractor / panic 5 gallon can and when filling the tractor the first gas from the can was as clear as water and after about a gallon the color changed to more of a gasoline color*. * Not water, it'll be on the bottom. On starting the tractor the spark plugs were immediately fouled until it would barely run and the exhaust , WELL , I've smelled skunks that were better*.*

In my opinion, if we knew the truth, the gasoline we are buying today is being screwed around with like we can't believe*.*


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

1. water and gasoline can not be mixed. Period.
2. Yes, as only USA does winter and summer blends. But then again, we are screwed only as much, as we permit it. 
3. not enough data to make any reasonable conclusion. No truck make, model, engine, etc. You definitely need to go back to parts store, but battery cleaning tool and some battery sealant, and use both. Maybe, just maybe, you got hit by winter gas, but my Silverado happily does not care, so I doubt. I'd start with complete inspection - pull plugs, check wires, do soap test. We simply have no idea what are you running, and it can be anything from carb to ECU problem. Even loose gas tank cap.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

ukrkoz said:


> 1. water and gasoline can not be mixed. Period.


I wasn't aware someone said it could be mixed*.*


----------



## Mallard1123 (Sep 19, 2012)

2001 s10 4.3 2wd


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Is that a new *factory* specification air filter?

Or a "fancy looking" modification filter?

Keep it factory specification for the best gas mileage...
(If it works, don't fix it!)


----------



## Mallard1123 (Sep 19, 2012)

Not sure they put it in at tge oil change place


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I know, I goofed. I just saw thread title. It's 2001 Chevy S 10, not sure what acre is for. So, my apologies. I am so much "in the zone" reading posts themselves, I seldom pay attention to thread title. One on me.


----------



## Mallard1123 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok i found out why my truck was not starting, i bought a bad battery i will replace that today. Can a battery effect gas mileage?


----------

